# longest rides ever!!!!!!!!!!



## tunnel

post your longest rides.

i had a ride from calgary to downtown montreal.

3700km!!

and I would like to hear some more outrageously long rides.


----------



## spoorprint

Placerville California to Goodland Kansas, after the 1989 SAn Francisco Anarchist conference.
Trouble was the driver was on crank (which was new then), said he had been up for days,
and wanted me to reassure him that the car antennae really was vibrating (it wasn't).

After a couple days(?) of no real sleep I lost track of time and started to get paranoid too-there had been posters
all over San Fran from Grateful Dead security claiming a member of the Minuteman militia was planning to kill Jerry Garcia.When I realized the car doors had been tampered with-big pieces of duct tape about where the locks should be-I started wondering if this was him.

I tried to get out while he was in a drug store in Boulder (?). But realized all my stuff was spread all over the way back.Shouldn't have been so afraid to give offense.

Finally he decided to stop at a motel in Goodland . I was surprised to find he was just as paranoid of me as I was of him.He explained that after some time in prison he didn't like sleeping in a room with other guys, so he paid for a motel room for me.

In the middle of the night a thunderstorm came up and the power went out.I heard him tapping on my door saying he wanted to get started again. I pretended I didn't hear him and went back to sleep.

In the morning he was gone.I got a bus the rest of the way home.


----------



## dime

seattle to wisconsin
on the highline


----------



## Speedy

I got one all the way from charlotte to pittsburg, with no longer than a 5 min wait at the on ramp in NC.


----------



## finn

Maryland (ugh) to Indianapolis! I got a ride from this insane but friendly Vietnam vet hippie who had all this pictures of his friends and himself in 'Nam in his car and some even on his cap. The back seat was ripped out, to save on weight so he would've saved on gas if it weren't for my friend and me. That was the longest single hitch I've ever had. Even though he didn't really talk about i, it turns out that he was a long range recon patrol soldier (meaning no backup at all) and the only one of his unit to come back.


----------



## macks

Indio CA to Flagstaff AZ. With a sign for Phoenix! Got a lunch out of it too.

Santa Cruz to LA (on 101 most of it) shitty music with a subwoofer against the back and sitting with my pack on my lap and 3 in the back seat it was a looong ride.

Stockton CA to Salem OR with a quiet and friendly trucker.


----------



## zarathustra

Someplace around Bismarck to Seattle, with a 57 year old British nanny who drove a Jimmy she claimed "may or may not be a little bit stolen from my ex" (imagine that one with a british air)


----------



## kai

kamloops to Toronto, one train, 5 days


----------



## wokofshame

slc to saint remis quebec, around then also from state college PA to mojave
on trains-anything more that cc to cc sux in my opinion, stop and smell the flowers!!


----------



## elokupa

some french couple picked me up in Germany, took me all the way thru switzerland and right to the south of france almost to spain..


----------



## skunkpit

low priority i.m. van > t.dot 5000k 5 days.. straight


----------



## eightstring

i got a lift from right under the bathurst bridge in toronto to canmore albetra. she bought me lunch and beer too! what a sweetheart


----------



## dirtyfacedan

David Milgaard gave me a ride from Revelstoke to Winnipeg about 8 years ago. We went north from Calgary, on to the Yellowhead so we could visit friend of his locked up in a native healing center place. He even let me drive his car a lot of the time. We stayed in hotels (he paid) and drank every day in pubs for a week. Glad to have met the man, it taught some about my freedom.


----------



## dirtypants

London, KY >>>>>> Miami, FL remind me why I wanted to go to Miami????


----------



## Spiral Girl

hitching out of BOOM festival, Castelo Branco, Portugal, s with atanding by the road with a sign that said ANYWHERE, i ended up with a big red bus and one ride all the way to Berlin, Germany. yeww
2570kms............


----------



## Spiral Girl

also jumped a passsenger train from italy to Paris
over 1000 kms....


----------



## Spiral Girl

also jumped a passsenger train from italy to Paris
over 1000 kms....


----------



## dVEC

Asheville, NC -> Jackson, MI (trucker)
Tucumcari, NM -> LA, CA ("shopper")
Denver, CO - > Des Moines, IA (cool trucker, got me high and gave me his number if I ever get stuck)

Not sure which of those is longest, but they're all at least 1,000 mi.


----------



## iamwhatiam

north carolina to arkansas by a truck driver.
or - north florida to baltimore in one ride.


----------



## Dmac

feyeteville NC, to omaha NE, 21 hours, i ride, hitchin'.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

deming, nm to north platte, ne --- one ride with a speed freak trucker


----------



## Toddy

knoxville, tn to san antonio texas. ex army guy drove non stop, he was driving home from connecticut. 18 hours of war stories though 

san antonio to ontario, california. trucker.

all in all it took me longer to get from new york to kentucky than from kentucky to california.


----------



## Shoestring

*I asume that you are talking about longest "Hitch-Hiking" rides and not by trains eh?....*
*My longest "Thumbing" ride was from Russellville, Arkansas all the way to Inuvik, Northwest Territories.*


tunnel said:


> post your longest rides.
> 
> i had a ride from calgary to downtown montreal.
> 
> 3700km!!
> 
> and I would like to hear some more outrageously long rides.


----------



## Bugg(A)

Baltimore to Asheville, NC


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith

I got a ride from Richmond to Portland, Maine once. It was with a guy going all the way up to Bangor so the ride could have been longer if I wanted it to be.


----------



## Angela

Hickory, NC to near Bakersfield, CA. Two old snowbirds in a RV that were heading out to the Long Term Visitor areas in California. It would have been a nice ride if they didn't get on the nerves so bad. They kept telling me how they didn't know how I could hitch, how they'd picked me up to "save" me from whatever psychos might stop for me. But I really think they picked me up to have company so that they wouldn't kill each other, it seemed like all they did all the way out I-40 was bitch at each other.


----------



## Nym

The longest ride i have ever caught
was with a trucker 
from somewhere in arizonia
to shawnee,O.K.
he was really nice and picked up me, my road dog and my dog
bought us food, booze, and smokes!


----------



## travelingfisher

St Augustine Florida to Los Angelos California from a trucker!
I jumped out in Lake Charles Louisiana to meet up with a friend to hop freight trains. 

I usually jump out of my rides before they've reached their destinations just because I'm content with doing only so many miles per day. I'm in no rush. I've hitchhiked a 1,000 miles in 22 hours before and thats with multiple rides. I'de rather just take my time and enjoy the scenery and enjoy meeting new people that I come into contact with.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Ashland, OR - LA
Manchester TN - Quincy CA


----------



## kai

thunder bay, ontario to regina, saskatchewan


----------



## Ivy League

I know it isn't that far, but my friends and I got picked up somewhere around Bimbow or however you spell it in the middle of the night, and it was foggy and this guy drove us all the way to SF and he was hella cool. We even made one stop for gas and he tossed me the keys and just said "you can start the car up, just don't steal it" I thought it was pretty cool, my friends said I should have moved it forward a little and parked, but I didn't wanna be mean in anyway since he was so nice to us.


----------



## psychoviolinist

mine wasnt very long at all compared to these hah.
I caught a hitch from melbourne to adelaide one in a truck with no air conditioning on a very very hot day.....8 hours later....ugh..


----------



## Matt Derrick

yeah me neither... longest was 265 miles... gary, in to louisville, ky. but i really really hate hitching.


----------



## Tiphareth

2 hours, Portland to Seattle.


----------



## Bullet

caught one from a trucker from LA to Alabama. About 1000 miles. No stops, either...team drivers!


----------



## Abner Fritz

Regina Sask to Montreal last fall. got picked up by "the rough sea" and traveled a week in Justinomics' beater ass van. also got a ride from near Hope BC to Edmonton complete with a driver supplied hotel room and a trip to some hot springs in jasper.


----------



## Mouse

I think the longest was pensacola, fl to flagstaff w/ one ride. bypassing TX because allof us didn't feel like risking rednecks. so that added a good bit of lenght to the journey


----------



## lostinspace

i got a ride from Pasco, washington to duluth, minnesota. i actually had to wait a week for the ride all the way, but they dropped me off on top of a mountain and gave me pot to smoke, and checked in every couple of days to make sure that i had enough food and water to make sure that my dog and i were fine. the land i was camping on was for sale so it was empty, and the only person that i ran into was a man who land next to it and walked his dog through it since it was empty. far from being upset he actually came back later with more food and water, which was lucky since i was about to run out of water and my ride was do back for at least another day. i'm about to head back to the bay area and am hoping to luck out again and score a ride all the way to cali. cross your fingers for me:applaud:


----------



## Gypsybones

yosemite to Oakland, (I know its only 200 miles but it was my longest) 
I was left by some folks up there and I was living in west O at the time, I made a sign and in about a whole five mins some guy picked me up and drive me to my front door. I got lunch and all that jazz


----------



## RnJ

Longest in physical distance: Nipigon-->Sudbury within Ontario, riding with a trucker who explained to me twice just exactly how he figured the Egyptians had bult the pyramid -- goat bladders and reed straws and air pressure.
886km, 10h22m (Google maps)

Longest in time: Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya-->Mae Sot-->Chiang Mai within Thailand, with two male and one female engineerers who detour and stop for 2 hours in the Thai-Burmese border-town in order to fix some sweatshop's sewing machines. 828km, 12h53m (Google maps) + 2h stop = 14h53m


----------



## soodoenim

The longest ride I ever got was from just outside of Scranton, PA to San Francisco, CA. I was walking on I-80 with a sign that said "COLORADO" on it, and this guy was driving a BMW across the country. He stopped about a mile ahead of me, and rearranged his stuff. By the time I got to him, he was waiting for me with an empty front seat. 

He let me drive, and he put us up in hotel rooms the way out. He also had ounces of weed in the center console of his car. I helped him move into his place in Napa, and we parted ways on Hippie Hill after forties.


----------



## Chel

Not distance wise, but time wise, my first hop was hellish.
After missing a train the night we got there to about 14 drunk ass kids, we finally got one two days later.
After hopping on, some shit was left (IE-Methadone and a passport) and the chick who was taking us started flipping shit.
Long story short, I sat on that train, bored as fuck in the yard with 2 equally agro brauds for about 3 days until it aired up and took off.
Being as I was green as fuck when it came to freight, I sat there the entire time.
It was junk, and took us about a day and a half to go from LA to SLO town. 
Shittiest ride EVER.


----------



## mashedtaters

Winslow Az to Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. She was a driver for a drug dealer in Omaha Nebraska and had a trunk full of weed haha.


----------



## FilXeno

I think this is my first post here, but i've been lurking for quite a while.

I got a truck from Buffalo to the 80/25 intersection in wyoming.
and we zig zagged a bit, so it was about 2000 miles. 

Best part was that he was hauling automobiles, so at night, he'd let me climb into the back seat of a brand-new SUV to sleep.


----------



## Atilla the Hun

On my way back to Atlanta from the STP fest, these two super cool truckers gave me a ride from Coachella, CA to Dallas, TX all in one go. 1300 miles nonstop except for refueling. Awesome.


----------



## The Cheshire

Fullerton to Redding somethin like 600 miles. Didnt get to go to San Fran though, still on my list!


----------



## narstypants

My first long ride was after a very cold 6 hour wait in Nipegon, ontario with my boyfriend and my dog, a very insane but extreamly nice french guy and drove us all the way to Sicamous BC.

Then coming back east, while standing somewhere on the trans canada in the middle of calgary (cause the damn thing goes right threw the center of the city, its almost as bad as montreal) , arguing about how we'll never get out of that city, a trucker honked his horn and pulled over, drove us all the way to Whitby Ontario.

we slept on the back of his flatbed, and he made us sing songs all night to keep him awake...
the only song we knew that he knew was Country Roads by john denver...


----------



## Monkeywrench

Lengthwise, not too impressive. From Orlando, FL to the border of GA. But it was all while sitting next to one of the most scary fucking evangelist Christians I think I've ever experienced in my years on the road. Terrible rides can feel like an eternity, no matter how long the distance in miles. Ugh.


----------



## wizehop

skunkpit said:


> low priority i.m. van > t.dot 5000k 5 days.. straight



5 days straight on one ride..I would lose my fucking mind!

Longest hitch straight - Halifax Nova Scotia to outside of Ottawa - about 1500kms. They actually went out of there way to drive me right home.


----------



## macks

Got another long one..

Winnipeg, MB to Toronto, ON on CN doublestack.. 42 hours, about 2300km. Cold ride, but it got colder after we got through so I guess we got lucky.


----------



## boris

The longest I had was Paris to Utrecht ^_^ It was the first ever hitchhike trip I did.


----------



## genghis braun

I got a ride from Fayetteville NC to Ocala, FL (just one hour south of Gainesville) in an RV. waited about 30 minutes for it. Goddamn I was so happy to get out of Fayetteville and get back home.


----------



## rusty

what felt like the longest ride of my life only last about 6 hours. left worchester on a csx IM last january, was headin to chicago. 

it was about 30 degrees when i left the yard(not bad). lost one of our sleeping bags while gettin on the train on the fly. froze my face off sharing a sleepin bag with my boy tomtom who still cant feel his fingers or toes. we got off in syracuse NY. 30 degrees is a heat like a heat wave up there...apparently it was 20 below in chicago that week. glad i got off when i did.


----------



## rusty

Chel said:


> Not distance wise, but time wise, my first hop was hellish.
> After missing a train the night we got there to about 14 drunk ass kids, we finally got one two days later.
> After hopping on, some shit was left (IE-Methadone and a passport) and the chick who was taking us started flipping shit.
> Long story short, I sat on that train, bored as fuck in the yard with 2 equally agro brauds for about 3 days until it aired up and took off.
> Being as I was green as fuck when it came to freight, I sat there the entire time.
> It was junk, and took us about a day and a half to go from LA to SLO town.
> Shittiest ride EVER.



sounds similiar to my first ride. waited in a yard for 3 days tryin to get from prov to worchester lmao. the P&W wasnt runnin the first two days, missed it on day 3. me being impaitent said fuck it! im gettin on the next goddamn train i see. 

it was a south bound train. goinggg nowhereee. left us off two miles down the track in the wrong direction >_<


----------



## sparkandstir

Calais France to Cartama in Southern Spain - 2135km... It was about 30 hours with a guy who was drinking endless coffee and dropping amphetamines. I'd barely slept the night before and he made me stay awake the whole time... Hit the come down on the Spanish and I had about 10 hours of really dark stories whilst slightly losing my mind from sleep deprivation and had almost convinced myself that I was a tarot card at one point. When we got to Southern Spain I remembered this thing I'd heard about peadophile rings there, and when I stepped into a bar with a bunch of strange looking men I almost would have turned and ran away if I wasn't a spectre of dead electricity by that point. So I ended up staying, got a job with him building a house on a mountain but got sick of their lechery and the dead culture of ex-pat Southern Spain, dodgy bars and trying to take me to a brothel, so I left and went to Morocco... which is another story.


----------



## RnJ

sparkandstir, I hear you about losing your mind and needing to get away from that.
Just once, I want to tell my driver that I'd like to be dropped off because I'm sick of hearing him talking about how women he's had on the road, or sick of hearing him make racist comments as if he's expect my support in that. Problem is, to get that ride, and get it safely, the hitcher can't really go a whole lot but grin and bear it. But it feels wrong to just sit there and listen to white people hate on natives, or natives hate on more recent immigrants, etc.


----------



## GutterGrayse

I rode with a hippie bus from Tempe, Arizona to Olympia, Washington. Took the long route through New Mexico, Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and Idaho. That was kinda fun. But I dunno, I don't prefer hitching. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## CooperBoo

Greensboro NC to Baltimore Maryland 
this kid had a job interview for some youth group in richmond virginia and another one the next day in baltimore, so he drove us to richmond dropped us off, we spent the night and then pick us up the next day and drove us all the way into baltimore! baltimore sucks!


----------



## tallhorseman

A friend of mine bought a 650 Triumph Bonneville during Daytona bike week and asked me to help him drive it back to Houston, TX. It had a hard-tail, 4' Springer front end, drag bars and pipes, and minimal seat padding. It was the roughest riding bike I had or have ever ridden. The plan was that we would take turns driving it while the other drove the van.

I took the first ride, lost him in Daytona traffic, and ended up driving it all the way to Houston without seeing him again until I got there. An hour into that trip I would have given anything to have been hitching instead of riding that jack-hammer-on-wheels. 

Distance isn't what makes a journey seem long.


----------



## lookcloserbeauty

ok so this might not necessarily be the longest ride anyone has ever gotten but it was long and i think it is a pretty cool story...

so i was in Boulder, CO, on 4/20, completely by accident, and i met some hippie kids camping up in Nederland, who invited me up to there camp for the night. At this point, i was completely unsure of even what direction i was headed...i was considering NorCal or Portland but i was also debating heading back home to the Chicago area. So i figured a night spent in some beautiful mountains couldn't hurt helping me make a decision.

So waiting for my ride back down the mountain, 17 miles down the most hitch hiked road in america, i was still very unsure of my plans. So this girl, younger looking, maybe right out of high school, stops to pick us up. On the way down she mentions that she just left her boyfriend and is heading back home to her moms house in ILLINOIS. So, I asked if she may want to take me all the way there with her...and she said yes. So a 900 mile ride trying to get 17 miles down a mountain. And as if turned out, she was happier to have me ride with her than i was to get the ride; seeing as she was leaving her boyfriend, i kept her from crying the whole way wanting to turn around.

Definitely the best ride so far, especially since it helped me figure out where i was going.


----------



## smellsea

oh no some hippies gave me a ride in their big school bus from philly to columbia, missouri. that shit took 3 weeks! i fucking hate hippies in the first place, and i got to sit with them for 3 weeks! what the fuck! never again, don't care how bad i need a ride.


----------



## coldsteelrail

longest hitching ride with meals included: Hearst, Ontario-Regina, SK, Canada. 2100 kms. The kind of ride that makes you feel like hitchhiking is a great option; fun and easy.
Longest trainride ever, Kamloops BC-Toronto, ON 5 days, 1 train.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

tallahassee fl to charlestone sc, and coulda gone farther but i like to change shit up.


----------



## Critical Rupture

I think mine is from Wodonga to Coolangatta (Australia), and apparently is around 1400 kms ( http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=wodonga&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl ). But we got lost in two different cities on the way, so actually took like 30 hours mostly straight driving. On speed.

Though, it's not uncommon for hitchers (friends of mine for example) to get one lift between Perth and Adelaide. Trucker on speed driving it in like 3 days, of course...

To be fair though, I was so close to getting one ride from Winnipeg to Montreal, but the fuckin' trucker slept, and we camped. And fucked off before we got up....


----------



## cheeses

i got a ride the kenora to northern quebec it was about three days, we stoped at night to sleep.

train wise, i think four and a half days from kenora to toronto mad junk train, stoped for everything


----------



## weshatesnh

520 miles over two days from i believe it was albany, or to santa cruz, ca. hitchin' not freight.


----------



## eddo

cheyenne to oakland too 22 hours because of sideouts


----------



## connerR

This last trip on the Overland route. West Colton to Global 3. Can't recall how long it took but it's a few thousand miles. Rode the DPU most of the way.


----------



## Tadaa

last summer on my across Canada trip: Winnipeg, Ma to Nelson, BC 1.800 km
this year on my adventure from South to North America : near Punta Arenas, Chile to Linares, Chile wich is 2500km..


----------



## Panoramicperspective

narstypants said:


> slept on the back of his flatbed, and he made us sing songs all night to keep him awake...
> the only song we knew that he knew was Country Roads by john denver...




Isn't that the best riding in the back of pickup trucks???

Yew feel all the wind to your face and totally feel as is yew'll fly off the side if it were to turn over (or something similar to)


----------



## Panoramicperspective

I heard Tellahassee's pretty traveller friendly. -> WHat'd yew think based from experience?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Sioux Falls SD to Cleveland Ohio with a slightly creepy trucker
Minneapolis to Santa Fe NM 1300 miles, the last 500 with 7 people in a 5 seater car, still makes me smile.


----------



## MJS

Me and my friend cauge a ride from Sudbury all the way to ponoka alberta. 3000 KM.


----------



## Vullmer

Denver CO to St. Augustine FL 
also fed me three times a day, and gave me 100 bucks


----------



## Dirty Rig

CooperBoo said:


> Greensboro NC to Baltimore Maryland
> this kid had a job interview for some youth group in richmond virginia and another one the next day in baltimore, so he drove us to richmond dropped us off, we spent the night and then pick us up the next day and drove us all the way into baltimore! baltimore sucks!


 
ha i was born in baltimore. and lived in greensboro for 3 years.
and baltimore's pretty cool, as long as you stay away from the harbor. tons of punk-houses and bad-ass music happening every single night. i ate a fuckton of acid last time i was in charm city. good times.


----------



## creativitysucks

I caught a ride from just outside Roanoke VA to upstate Pennsylvania with a woman who was on her way to see her dying mother. She drank beer the entire way, talking about how much money she was going to inherit once her mother passed. She made a few passes at me that I refused, then bought me a few donuts and a pack of cigarettes. I went to hug her goodbye - it was a long ride after all - and she actually grabbed my ass! She asked me again if I was sure that I didn't want to 'have some fun before I go.' I said no thanks and slept under the overpass bridge.


----------



## cheeses

just drove from van bc to ottawa ont under 60 hours


----------



## bob freaky

I rode from Portland,or all the way to Florida in three days it sucks going through Texas it seams to last forever... Kansas sucks too...


----------



## FawnDroke

Last thumbing trip I went on we got a ride from Ashland, Oregon to just outside of Sacramento, California. The woman who picked us up was traveling in a camper thing with her dog and baby. She made us the best damn grilled cheese sandwich I've ever had in my life and she gave us 20 bucks at the end of the ride. That was fuckin sweet.

But I ended up getting bit by a spider during the night because we were sleeping in a bunch of dead leaves and I swelled up like a troll in the morning. Then we got stuck at this spot for a good six hours. That was not sweet.


----------



## MxEx

oklahoma city to knoxville tenn. White christian college student with no one else in the car. Pretty crazy.


----------



## hshh

tucumcari NM to st louis,


----------

